# TriStar shotguns?



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Looking to get a new shotgun but can't afford much, are the Tristar guns any good. DU is endorsing them so they can't be to bad.

Any input?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

You get what you pay for...

DU also endorses Wildrose Kennels... enough said.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I picked up one of the 20 ga O/Us two seasons ago. Not top of the line but a decent gun for the money. I found the bottom barrel on mine to shot what I consider low and sent it back . It was returned with a claim to be "within spec". The safety on mine is a bit loose and disengages far easier than I am confortable with. The gun doesn't quite fit me right but I am working on that. I picked it over similar priced guns because of it's light weight and smaller streamline stocks. Choke tubes appear to be the same as Beretta. I shot real well on ducks last fall but not quite as well on upland game so I have a bit more pattern testing to do. I recently found a "four tenner" sub gauge tube for it and figure with pattern improvement I'm hoping the extra full choke I am going to order for it it should make it will be sweet dove gun.

Forgot to mention.. It made short work of a turkey this spring but then the range was only about 12 yards.


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Tristar O/U was my first gun , it shot great at first but started falling apart while shooting within 2 months (i don't hunt , only shoot skeet , trap and sporting clays but back then i used to shoot around 1,000 rounds per weekend) , You definitely get what you pay for


----------

